# too close...



## janeykins (Apr 17, 2006)

hello all,
had my first appt to egg share last week and feeling abit hesitant about visiting here again whilst i digest all the info and also incase i might meet my future recipient - initially i visited my clinic's board not realising there was one for egg sharing, how do you deal with this..?


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya
I was at my egg sharing opening even last nite and i have my first consultation on 11th of this month.
At the opening evening we were told u will NEVA get to meet ur reciever in any way.they says u wudnt be sitting there thinking "is that who is getting my eggs" looking at different women, they look well into things like that and they put ur appiontment on a different day and a completly different times. i hope this has resurred u hun and u decide wot u are wanting to do gudluc with woteva the out-come
love kelly


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi kel

reaqlly intrested to know more info on what you think of cromwell and also pricing and requiremtns for egg sharing

can you send me the details via PM

thanks

xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya MJ
I sure will pm u hun with anything u wud like to no i`ll try my best to answer anything u mite want to ask or u need to know ( i have just got used to using these forums but dont no how to pm u ?? lol ) i have also just wrote a little update on egg sharing section if u want to take alook aswell but i will pm aswell cud u tell me how 
love kelly


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Found it MJ lol so i will pm u now well i`ll have a go


----------



## janeykins (Apr 17, 2006)

thanks endo for your response!  good luck for yourself too...


----------

